# What did you do for your honeymoon?



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

My sister was getting married shortly after us and we couldn't afford two separate trips. So, we spent our "honeymoon" in a motorhome with my parents. :rofl:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

We went to Hawaii.  Kauai was such a great place to be.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Also Hawaii!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went to Hawaii. Was best vacation, most beautiful spot on earth


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Maui!

....and...AND... we stayed at The Four Seasons. It's where I fell in love with the whole indoor/outdoor combo.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

We were poor, and I was very frugal and practical. We spent one night in a hotel, then went back to our crappy apartment, including our two roommates.😡

It is one of the few times I regret not spending money.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

We went on a 4 days cruise to the Bahamas and then spent 3 days in Orlando. He was sick for the whole first half (stomach virus, not sea sick) and I had my period for the second half. It was super romantic.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> We went on a 4 days cruise to the Bahamas and then spent 3 days in Orlando. He was sick for the whole first half (stomach virus, not sea sick) and I had my period for the second half. It was super romantic.


Bless your hearts!


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> We went on a 4 days cruise to the Bahamas and then spent 3 days in Orlando. He was sick for the whole first half (stomach virus, not sea sick) and I had my period for the second half. It was super romantic.


Sorry.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> We went on a 4 days cruise to the Bahamas and then spent 3 days in Orlando. He was sick for the whole first half (stomach virus, not sea sick) and I had my period for the second half. It was super romantic.



This made me laugh. But, I am sorry...


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Went to Hawaii. Was best vacation, most beautiful spot on earth


You should see Spain , it's breathtaking


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

We were poor and so dang young, 21 and 19.

Our honeymoon was spent in a hunting cabin deep in the woods of East Texas. It was December, Texas was having a freak cold spell, and the water froze. I spent an entire day thawing out the lines.

And we had an absolutely wonderful time.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

tracyishere said:


> This made me laugh. But, I am sorry...


It was an omen of things to come! This wasn't even all that happened either.....there was also a rescheduled (missed) flight we didn't know about, so nearly missing the cruise, and a rental car we got locked out of because the door keys only worked the trunk and we had to kick the back seat down, through the trunk, to get back into the car....and the list went on.....not at all a happy honeymoon . And in the end, not a good marriage.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> It was an omen of things to come! This wasn't even all that happened either.....there was also a rescheduled (missed) flight we didn't know about, so nearly missing the cruise, and a rental car we got locked out of because the door keys only worked the trunk and we had to kick the back seat down, through the trunk, to get back into the car....and the list went on.....not at all a happy honeymoon . And in the end, not a good marriage.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We got married on December 24th, Turtle Bay Hilton, North Shore of O'ahu. Spent Christmas Day with family then left the next day for Kona on our honeymoon till December 31st. We spent all day January 1st moving into our studio apartment. Our first apartment was the size of our current bedroom. Honeymoon over


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have stayed at Turtle Bay but not the resort, we stayed in a condo. We sneaked into the resort and were using their hot tub, and got talked to and then escorted out by security people who noticed we didn't have resort towels. It was funny, we pretended they had warrants out for our arrest after that. 

Brigit...we also honeymooned on Maui and had our wedding dinner at the Four Seasons! Wow, that place is freaking IN-CRED-IBLE!!!!

We didn't stay there, it was just recommended as the best dinner in town when we asked around so that's where we booked it. It was literally the best meal I've ever had. We stayed at the Sheraton at Kaanapali which was really amazing, and we had our small ceremony on the grounds there. Then we spent a whole other two weeks, one in a huge ocean front rented house on the north shore on Oahu....the other in a rented house in Kailua Beach on Oahu. Best .... trip ... EVER!!


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

We planned a week of hiking around a high mountain. My wife knew hated city smog and wanted to show off the mountains. After a terrifying bus trip up the mountain, a typhoon approached and our hotel closed just before we checked in. They sent us back to the bus and a scary ride back down the mountain. Didn't seem like a good start.
At the bottom of the mountain, late afternoon, in a small town, with no hotel reservation. She suggested a 'love hotel', rent by the hour, we spent the night. Great finish to a very short honeymoon.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have stayed at Turtle Bay but not the resort, we stayed in a condo. We sneaked into the resort and were using their hot tub, and got talked to and then escorted out by security people who noticed we didn't have resort towels. It was funny, we pretended they had warrants out for our arrest after that.
> 
> Brigit...we also honeymooned on Maui and had our wedding dinner at the Four Seasons! Wow, that place is freaking IN-CRED-IBLE!!!!
> 
> We didn't stay there, it was just recommended as the best dinner in town when we asked around so that's where we booked it. It was literally the best meal I've ever had. We stayed at the *Sheraton at Kaanapali *which was really amazing, and we had our small ceremony on the grounds there. Then we spent a whole other two weeks, one in a huge ocean front rented house on the north shore on Oahu....the other in a rented house in Kailua Beach on Oahu. Best .... trip ... EVER!!


too funny, that's where we honeymooned. Can't wait to go back! So incredible. :smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kristisha said:


> You should see Spain , it's breathtaking


Ok ok. I will add to the list. But I have heard that about the Virgin Islands, Cayman Islands, cancun, Cozumel....none have been true yet but I will add Spain to my bucket list for comparison


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> We went to Hawaii.  Kauai was such a great place to be.


We also went to Kauai. Been back 6 more times. Always get a condo in Princeville.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Stayed in a cabin in TN. Went hiking, and did some touristy things. Mostly took bubble baths, and watched cable tv.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Weekend trip to Cape Cod.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We 'eloped' to a tropical island where we had our ceremony and honeymoon rolled into one.

Sometimes my husband will unexpectedly make passion-fruit iced teas at home. Instantly takes us back there.


----------



## Jerome (May 27, 2015)

We spent the weekend in jail.


There was a tall hotel on the wrong side of the highway from downtown Dallas and we stayed the weekend in that hotel while it was still a hotel.
Later that year the County of Dallas bought it and converted it into a jail.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Wedding Mo. 1- Spent five blissful days in a friend's lakeside cabin up in Northern North Dakota near the Canadian border (Lake Bottineau) in mid-September. 

Did a lot of hiking by day and "recreating" at night!

Wedding No. 2 - Spent a week at a swanky resort in Cancun with my RSXW ~ during her "pre-skank" days. It was like a land cruise in that we were seemingly eating all of the time. The ocean water was crystal clear and the fish were absolutely beautiful!
*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've posted this before.. 

Had a big wedding, thought we'd wing our Honey Moon...after seeing a commercial on TV.. drove to Oglebay, West Virginia the next day after opening all our presents & thousands in cash... 

We hung out at the Oglebay Zoo... took some pictures, I'm holding a large duck in one, not sure how I managed to pick it up... beautiful day.... Don't laugh or ask me why we did this, but we ended up driving back home.. not even staying a night.. thought the prices were too high (Yeah we were a bit cheap back then!)...wanting to save every dime for our down payment on a country House... 

Always felt bad about this.. so we ended up going back there when we had our 4th son... Husband had a better job by then...we had our house...so we hauled all those kids up in the car...& told them we were taking them on our long lost Honey Moon!! 

It's a ridiculous story.. but it's ours.. Our Wedding day was so perfect... it flew!.... we were riding on cloud 9..... I don't think we missed the Honeymoon at all...we were on it no matter where we were, even back home in our little house on the hill...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Got married in Vegas and spent a few days there. We then flew to Orlando for a week or so, with an extra couple of days spent in Tampa and Daytona.


----------



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

We went to Chattanooga, and ruby falls and a couple other stops on the way down to Alabama so he could spend a couple days deer hunting.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Poconos for a week. Had use of a 3 bedroom condo. Enjoyed the local git.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> We 'eloped' to a tropical island where we had our ceremony and honeymoon rolled into one.
> 
> Sometimes my husband will unexpectedly make passion-fruit iced teas at home. Instantly takes us back there.


I love this. If I ever get married again, this is what I would want to do.

ETA: When I got married, I wanted to go on a tropical jaunt, but my now-XH insisted that we go to Bar Harbor (which was lovely), and then go to Nova Scotia to meet his extended family. So I spent most of my honeymoon with his family, with all of whom he had a massive falling out not too long after. I've not talked to or seen any of them since the honeymoon. It's a shame. They were much nicer than my in-laws.


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

nothing, we did abso-fricken-lutely nothing. But the next day the house was raided by SWAT looking for his drugged up brother.

AH memories.......


----------

